# Growing Anubias emersed



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like to know can anubias (nana petitte) be grown emersed without covering the tank top or humidity? Specifically, I want to take it out of the tank and start it that way since the leaves are pretty tough. I dont want to kill the leaves and left with a bare rhizomes to grow again. Thanks.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

ryu1 said:


> I would like to know can anubias (nana petitte) be grown emersed without covering the tank top or humidity? Specifically, I want to take it out of the tank and start it that way since the leaves are pretty tough. I dont want to kill the leaves and left with a bare rhizomes to grow again. Thanks.


Hello ryu...

I'm growing Anubias nana emersed in one of my planted tanks. As long as the rhizome is below the water's surface, the leaves grow out of the water nicely and seem to like humid conditions. 

Many times, when you change the environment of a plant, it will shock it and for a time, the plant will look poorly and some of the leaves will turn yellow or the tips will turn brown. If that happens, just keep those leaves trimmed from the plant. This stimulates new growth. Within a few weeks, the plant will get used to the new conditions and you'll see steady growth.

Just some things I've noticed with my Anubias.

B


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have tried growing A. barteri emersed in open-top tanks and I always observed the leaves drying up around the edges. I think it's better to use a cover to maintain very high humidity.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I have had the best rate of growth with glass tops on my emerged tanks.
Utilizing none will cause issues depending on the humidity in your room.

Taking a rhizome directly from a submerged tank and going emerged with it will cause loss of leaf and even the rhizome. Unless humidity is high enough the rhizome will dry out quickly and you'll have to purchase another one.

The external structure of new emerged leaves will change, providing a protective coating that helps prevent the loss of moisture.

Go emerged in a jar first, seal the lid. Let the plant acclimate with a certain level of humidity.

Roots must stay moist in soil or you will not see any growth.

Go with some organic substrates

-Gordon


----------



## mc1973 (May 1, 2013)

++ with everything that has been said.
The good thing about growing emersed is you can basically nuke your substrate with nutrients lol.


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks all for the information.


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

Actually, for Anubis, you can use completely a inert substrate like river pebbles. It cannot tolerate low humidity though, so you will have to cover its tank and mist it daily.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

